# grinding noise after shifter install????



## WhoaGTO (Jul 5, 2006)

I just installed my ripshift yesterday (which i love) and today when i was out tooling around i notice a rubbing/grinding noise whenever i would make a left turn that sounds like is coming from the front passenger side. did i make some stupid mistake when installing that shifter or something??


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

Sounds like you didn't 'bend' the body around the shifter. Therefore, when the weight and drivetrain flex due to you turning, the shifter comes in contact with the body....

If you look at the directions, it tells you that you need to make sure you have 6-8mm clearance between the shifter and the body, if not you need to do some bending with a pry bar...

When I installed my shifter, I had enough clearance but if I'm doing a u-turn and hard on the gas, it will still come in contact and vibrations reverberate throughout the body making a lot of noise. However I'm leaving mine because it happens so seldom


----------



## WhoaGTO (Jul 5, 2006)

ah thanks alot Ninjured. i bent back the flooring and the noise was eliminated


----------

